# Hunting with a Hi-Point .40 Auto.. What do you think??



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 4, 2010)

Why doesn't anyone hunt with a .40 Auto??  and second.. Whats your opinion on Hi-Point Firearms handguns??? I have owned there 9mm and the .40.. I LOVE them both!!!  My thing is for 150 for the .40 and 125 for the 9mm with a lifetime warranty how can a fellow go wrong with that????? I have ran hundreds of rounds through my .40 and the only foul ups were crappy ammo..  and they were far and few between.. same with the 9mm.. I have not had the chance to take my .40 deer or hog hunting yet but at the range I am very comfortable on the "pie pan" to 50 yds with open sights... I love the gun.. I just never hear anyone talk about them...


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 4, 2010)

I shot a deer with a 40 S&W about 2 years ago, didn't run but about 15-20 yards and piled up.  I think there are better choices for handgun hunting, but it will work.  
Most people hunt with 44mag, 41 mag, some with 357mag, and larger.  The problem with the 40S&W is that there is very little margin of error, with a 44 mag or larger you increase your margin of error (some anyway).


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 4, 2010)

That's pretty much it. Most think the 357 is right at the lower limit and anything less powerful don't cut it.


----------



## Fred_Duce (Feb 7, 2010)

If you are comfortable shooting a .22lr and can place the shot exactly ware you want it then go for it. No diff. with a .40 if you are good with it give it a try. Rather go on safari with some one that can shoot and kill a buff. with a .223 than go with someone that gut shoots buff with a .416 rigby.


----------



## RLFaler (Feb 7, 2010)

I agree with the others that there are better choices of handguns for hunting. i've owned a few Hi Points. They are ok. I still have a .45auto when they were still Haskell firearms.


----------



## itsthemarket (Feb 8, 2010)

.40 auto might not give a clean kill if you misplace the shot.  Better to be over gunned than under gunned for the sake of the animal.


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 8, 2010)

Here is a thought for you.... Look in your shooters bible at .357 mag, .40 auto, .41 mag, .44 mag, and .45 auto... and any other rounds near it... at 50 yds they are all so close to each I can't see why it would matter what you are loaded with... If you can hit the proverbial "Pie Pan" at what ever yardage you are comfortable it doesn't matter whats in the chamber...  I am very comfortable to 50 yds with open sights on a 12" circle....


----------



## Lowjack (Feb 8, 2010)

This is an informative read;
http://www.shootingtimes.com/ammunition/hunt_121305/


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 8, 2010)

itsthemarket said:


> .40 auto might not give a clean kill if you misplace the shot.  Better to be over gunned than under gunned for the sake of the animal.



any caliber will not give you a clean kill if you misplace the shot


----------



## 12gamag (Feb 8, 2010)

if you can hit'um in the boiler go for it.....Ive killed deer with a 9mm...but all of them have been within 10 yards or so of my stand...


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 8, 2010)

jjasonbbo1 said:


> Here is a thought for you.... Look in your shooters bible at .357 mag, .40 auto, .41 mag, .44 mag, and .45 auto... and any other rounds near it... at 50 yds they are all so close to each I can't see why it would matter what you are loaded with... If you can hit the proverbial "Pie Pan" at what ever yardage you are comfortable it doesn't matter whats in the chamber...  I am very comfortable to 50 yds with open sights on a 12" circle....



Actually, there is a HUGE difference in energy at 50 yards wtih the cartridges that you listed.

Here is a list that I put together using the data on Federal's website.







As you can see the 40 and 45 are pretty close, but it goes up greatly from there.  The .357 has about 100 ft-lbs on those two and the 44 has almost 2X the energy.  Energy and shot placement is what kills deer.  You only have one part of the equation.


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 10, 2010)

HandgunHTR said:


> Actually, there is a HUGE difference in energy at 50 yards wtih the cartridges that you listed.
> 
> Here is a list that I put together using the data on Federal's website.
> 
> ...


Believe me I know once you get into the .41 mag and up there is no doubt.... I hear of so many people that hunt with 10mm auto.. its 11 ft-lbs more than the .40??  Don't misunderstand what I am saying either.. Just because I can shoot 50 doesn't mean I would hunt 50.. I can shoot my bow 45 but I WILL NOT shoot over 30.. I really think that at 20 to 25 yds or less I can effectively put dinner on the table with the .40   And on the bow topic.. most modern bows are less than 90 lbs of energy.. bigger hole but still... and the fact it takes less than 45 lbs of energy to break any bone in a deer... I dunno...  I don't want to waste a animal I just can't see why the .40 wouldn't work....


----------



## burkehunter (Feb 10, 2010)

I am thinking of getting a hi-point here shortly and if i get one I think I will carry it to the tree and if i get good I would take a shot.


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 10, 2010)

burkehunter said:


> I am thinking of getting a hi-point here shortly and if i get one I think I will carry it to the tree and if i get good I would take a shot.



Hi-Points are inherently VERY accurate pistols, since they work via direct blowback mechanism.

I have always thought the .40 carbine would make a good brush gun for deer...the ghost ring sights let you acquire SO fast.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 10, 2010)

a buddy of mine has a hi point carbine in .40 and decided to take it hog hunting...he killed a small boar but it involved a very long tracking job and several follow up shots...we recovered two of the bullets on that was lodged just under the hide with barely any mushrooming. IMO its not enough gun to do the job effectively


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Feb 10, 2010)

I wouldnt  mind trying one out.  The key is shot placement you can take a deer down with a .22 and you can hit and not kill one with a .50 BMG


----------



## DCOMP54 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Ga. Regs??*

How about reading them , it does tell you what you are allowed to use. Just a thought in stead of breaking the law and talking about it on here!


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 11, 2010)

DCOMP54 said:


> How about reading them , it does tell you what you are allowed to use. Just a thought in stead of breaking the law and talking about it on here!



No one is breaking the law...  Page 15 middle column halfway down the page....  
http://pub.jfgriffin.com/doc/jfgriffin/09GAHD/2009072301/



> DEER & BEAR FIREARMS
> • Modern Rifles and Handguns: Centerfire
> Only, .22-cal. or larger with expanding
> bullets.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 11, 2010)

DCOMP54 said:


> How about reading them , it does tell you what you are allowed to use. Just a thought in stead of breaking the law and talking about it on here!



No one is breaking the law.  When was the last time you read the regulations?  As Jason points out below, any centerfire firearm .22 caliber or greater is a legal deer cartridge.

I can hunt with a .25 ACP if I so choose.



jjasonbbo1 said:


> No one is breaking the law...  Page 15 middle column halfway down the page....
> http://pub.jfgriffin.com/doc/jfgriffin/09GAHD/2009072301/


----------



## ga nopro (Feb 11, 2010)

Great guns for the $. The four I've owned never coughed or sputtered one time. Great warranty.Elitist hate them but,who
cares! I love the SW 57-58 in 41mag for deer or hog or Ga bear or alligator or badguys and zombies. The FBI loved the 40 but it might be a little lite for your intentions unless the target is mighty close, like under 10 yards. JMO


----------



## bearpugh (Feb 12, 2010)

can't understand the purpose. if its simply budget, carry a single shot shotgun and be better armed.


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 12, 2010)

Firearms and bows kill completely differently.  I've killed a ton with 25-27 ft/lbs out of a longbow and passed right through them.  The 45# bow busting any bone statement is incorrect.


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Firearms and bows kill completely differently.  I've killed a ton with 25-27 ft/lbs out of a longbow and passed right through them.  The 45# bow busting any bone statement is incorrect.



45lbs of energy or less is completely correct This is part of a conversation with a tech guy from NAP with a question I had about a problem with a broadhead that didn't go through a buck at 18 yds...  





> The Bloodrunner (or any other head) should have gone clean thru the shoulder. At 73 lbs, assuming a 430 grain arrow (typical) going around 300 fps, you should be generating 87lbs of kinetic energy. 40 lbs of energy is enough to go clean thru a large buck, anything above 70 can go thru Elk easily.


 This coming from Chris Kozlik" <ChrisK@newarchery.com at NAP.... Mind you I said energy not draw weight....


----------



## HandgunHTR (Feb 12, 2010)

Nowhere in his statement did he say that 40 lbs of energy could break any bone in a deer's body.  He said "40 lbs of energy is enough to go clean thru a large buck".  I have hit deer with an arrow that generates around 80lbs at 20 yards that didn't pass through.  That is because I hit the shoulder blade.  Yes, it broke the blade but didn't pass through to the off-side lung.

A broadhead has much less resistance going through an animal due to the very slim profile and extreme sharpness.  A bullet opens up and has a good bit of resistance.  That is what causes the "hydraulic shock".  What that means is that you are going to have a 1-2" hole going through all the blood vessels and causing hemmoraging.  That is how the arrow kills.

A bullet relies both on the actual damage it causes, which is a wound channel that is less than an inch, as well as the hydraulic shock which will damage tissue and hopefully rupture blood vessels.
So, more energy with a bullet will cause more hydraulic shock.  That is why a bullet that is .24 caliber shot out of a .243 will cause more damage at 100 yards than a .44 caliber bullet shot out of a revolver.  

So, that is why energy in a bullet matters more than, and is not comparable to, energy in an arrow.


----------



## tsknmcn (Feb 12, 2010)

jjasonbbo1 said:


> Believe me I know once you get into the .41 mag and up there is no doubt.... I hear of so many people that hunt with 10mm auto.. its 11 ft-lbs more than the .40??


 
That federal 10mm hydra shok isn't loaded very hot.  It's loaded more to .40S&W specs.  What I would consider hunting rounds in a 10mm would have 60 to 70 more ft/lb than that at 50 yards.  The 10mm 180 gr XTP has 464 ft-lb @ 50 yards which puts it right in the middle of those .357 mag rounds on that chart.  Also, the Hornady 357 Mag 158 gr XTP has 464 ft-lb @ 50 yards.  It's specs like this that pushed me to buy my 10mm back in the day.  .357ish performance, 1911 frame, 7" barrel and 7 shots per magazine.  When I bought it, the regs in GA stated 5" or longer barrel and at least 500 ft lb of energy at the muzzle.


----------



## burdy (Feb 14, 2010)

jjasonbbo1 said:


> Why doesn't anyone hunt with a .40 Auto??


Because there are better options. 



> Whats your opinion on Hi-Point Firearms handguns???


I've got this friend who owns one and he likes them. I never have, but Im certainly a fan of plastic guns. 



> thing is for 150 for the .40 and 125 for the 9mm with a lifetime warranty how can a fellow go wrong with that?????


You can't. Unless it was unreliable and you were using it for self defense. For self defense a 25$ gun that goes bang everytime is worth more than a $1000 range queen that has a FTE every 50 rounds. 



> love the gun.. I just never hear anyone talk about them...


Because they are boring. Thats not to say they are bad. Glocks are boring, XD's are boring. In general, un-boring guns require the most care. Weird how that works huh?


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 15, 2010)

> Because there are better options.


 Yes there are WAY better options for people that have incredible income and don't have 10 kids.... 



> I've got this friend who owns one and he likes them. I never have, but Im certainly a fan of plastic guns.



Yeah I had a plastic gun one time ended up selling it at a yard sale for 2 dollars cause I had a hard time getting good groups past about 5 feet.. something about the plastic BB's just didn't group well.... 



> Because they are boring. Thats not to say they are bad. Glocks are boring, XD's are boring. In general, un-boring guns require the most care. Weird how that works huh?


  All guns are boring until you squeeze the trigger!!


----------



## Ruger Redhawk (Feb 17, 2010)

As hunters and sportsmen it's our responsibility to make the most humane kills possible.Sure a 22 LR will kill a deer with proper shot placement.Do I recommend it ? No! 
A 9mm, 40 cal and other smaller calibers weren't designed to be a hunting round for deer or other medium to large game.I'm talking out of a handgun. Some of the smaller calibers from rifles are acceptable (243,25-06 etc)
I put a 357mag as a bare minimum and I feel that's even pushing it.I hunt with a Ruger Redhawk 44mag and have all the confidence if I do my part.
No animal deserves to suffer.I've let allot of deer walk because I wasn't sure I could make a clean kill shot.


----------



## tv_racin_fan (Feb 17, 2010)

I have never seen a Hi Point with a 6 inch barrel. No way I would hunt with less than a 6 inch barrel.


----------



## itsthemarket (Feb 19, 2010)

Gentleman4561 said:


> I wouldnt  mind trying one out.  The key is shot placement you can take a deer down with a .22 and you can hit and not kill one with a .50 BMG



Misplace the shot with the .22, and you have a wounded animal, potentially staying alive for quite a while.

Misplace the shot with a 50 BMG, and that target will still drop shortly thereafter from the trauma and/or blood loss.

If folks never miss...well, I can't speak to that.  I still miss some, even after years of shooting rifles and pistols.


----------



## lwrd81 (Feb 28, 2010)

When The High Point Don't Fire.........you could always throw it at the Deer............It's heavy enough to knock it out !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gahunter70 (Mar 3, 2010)

jjasonbbo1 said:


> Believe me I know once you get into the .41 mag and up there is no doubt.... I hear of so many people that hunt with 10mm auto.. its 11 ft-lbs more than the .40??





> Don't base your opinion on the 10mm on that limited info, these ballistics show it is very capable
> I couldn't get the chart to copy correctly so if you want the whole chart here is the linkhttp://www.handgunsmag.com/ballistics/10mm_auto.html
> 
> BULLET 	 BARREL
> ...


----------

